# Elegy and Blues



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Boston Trio
Elegy and Blues

Release Date January 6, 2017
Duration01:01:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2015
Recording Location
Paine Hall, Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts


----------

